# Children's Names, Sex Fruit,Violence and others.....



## Nerina (Jul 24, 2008)

Just saw this article, a judge told parents that they can't call their child 'Talula Does The Hula' , and there are more examples... 

Poor kids, I wonder why lately parents have been naming their kids awful names, and I dont mean crazy names like Shaquandanishkalita, I mean things like 'Violence' and 'Number 16 Bus Shelter', do they think its funny to do that to a kid? Or do they really just not give a shit?

Poor Kids


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 24, 2008)

My kid's (should I go that route) middle name is going to be "Danger" 

However the rest of it will be normal.

[action=B Lopez]is kidding. Maybe.[/action]


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 24, 2008)

"SEX FRUIT?" "VIOLENCE?" Who the hell would do that to a child?


----------



## Nerina (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont know, but I'm glad the judge has the sense to put a stop to it!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 24, 2008)

That's so fucked up. I had to deal with shit like that when I was younger because the name Amir isn't like John, Mike, Chris, Drew, or William. Fuck parents who do things like this and have no consideration for the futures of their children.

BTW did you guys catch the link at the bottom of the page to the woman who stabbed herself in the foot during a Wiccan good luck ritual?

link: Woman stabs self during Wiccan ritual - Weird news - MSNBC.com


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 24, 2008)

Seriously, it's easy enough to be made fun of with a common name, a less common (though much cooler) name like Amir would be worse (just because it's different, I guess) But "Sex Fruit?" That is horrible, unimaginably so.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 24, 2008)

> Court: Girl can't be called *Talula Does The Hula*
> New Zealand judge criticizes parents and orders 9-year-old to be renamed


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Naren (Jul 24, 2008)

Gah...  It's like the hippie naming policy, but instead of happy names like "Cloud," "Sunshine," "Moon," and "Blue," they're going for seriously fucked up names like "Sex Fruit," "Violence," "Five," and "Dildo Slave."

Do they really hate their children that much? People get made fun of for normal names or slightly different names. With a name like "Sex Fruit," they don't even have to try to find a way to make fun of them. All they have to say is "Hi, Sex Fruit" and they've already started making fun of them.

Props to that judge. And damn those fucking parents.



B Lopez said:


> My kid's (should I go that route) middle name is going to be "Danger"
> 
> However the rest of it will be normal.
> 
> [action=B Lopez]is kidding. Maybe.[/action]



That could be cool. Like: Will Danger Robinson.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Amir is a badass fucking name.


----------



## Lee (Jul 24, 2008)

That judge is awesome  People need to stop acting like morons for at least a split second occasionally.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 24, 2008)

And Violence... wow, that name rules. If Metal Ken ever has a son, he should name him Vio-Lence.

I knew a guy named Thor once. I was so jealous of his fucking name.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dildo Slave  naren you crack me up

If my name were Thor I would so spell it with thorn so it'd be Þor


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 25, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And Violence... wow, that name rules. If Metal Ken ever has a son, he should name him Vio-Lence.
> 
> I knew a guy named Thor once. I was so jealous of his fucking name.


 
That's fricken sweet!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 25, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] ponders what life would be like if he changed his name to Sex Fruit.[/action]


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 25, 2008)

sex fruit has to be the funniest name i've ever heard


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> sex fruit has to be the funniest name i've ever heard


it's not as good as dildo slave man...


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 25, 2008)

i know some one named lothar, but his middle name is matt so he goes by that


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> i know some one named lothar, but his middle name is matt so he goes by that


dude that name is fuckin pimp, I would so rule a brothel with that


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would totally go by Lothar


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I would totally go by Lothar


well your username is Zee Pee Pee 8.8" so no surprise there


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 25, 2008)

...what does your username mean anyway?


I've actually thought about retiring the old Zepp variant usernames..... I NEED A CHANGE


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Dildo Slave  naren you crack me up
> 
> If my name were Thor I would so spell it with thorn so it'd be Þor



 Glad you liked it.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 25, 2008)

"Talula Does The Hula"  

so, now that i laughed about it - i hate parents giving totally moron-names to their children. dont they know that they ruin their lives?

but i'd have nothing aginast if my parents would have called me THOR.

i knew a guy whos name was WOTAN


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2008)

In high school English, there was some conversation about what you'd name your child and my answer was "Mephistocles."


----------



## hide (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks like parents can't distinguish a child from a tattoo..


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 25, 2008)

It's hard enough having three first names. STILL can't imagine what these kids must go through.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jul 25, 2008)

Thor, Wotan, Lucifer, Mephistocles, badass names. Fuck yes. The problem is that you look like a tool if you change your name to something like those yourself.

But Sex Fruit? That's just fucked up.

Naren: Have three sons and name them Baal, Diablo, and Mephisto(cles).

I think if I have a daughter I'll name her Elhaym. First heard the name in Xenogears, it seems to be a feminized and Germanized version of Elohim.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 28, 2008)

I obviously think unique names are cool but hate ridiculous names like everyone else. Everybody in my family has something unique about their name, I am the only Steve I know of although I've met more Steven's and Stephen's than probably any other name. My wife is the only Lolita I know, my daughter is Anastasia, boys are Seth-Li and Jeremy. It's odd that the only name I was ever given grief for choosing was Jeremy, my friends said you would have to hate your child to call him that and that he would always get teased. He never gets teased for it though we have always called him Jerms and that is his preferred nick name.

My name despite being the most plain causes the most trouble, people in authority (schools, government, etc) do not believe that it is my real name and it is a real pain in the arse to constantly have to convince people that I know my own name. I love it though.

Non traditional names are very common over here, names such as Tyrus, Cain, Skye, Casius, Angel are as common as John and Sarah but way cooler IMO. The big thing over here lately is to purposely misspell your child's name, it's all just a piece of paper anyway (birth certificate) as over here all you have to do to legally change your name is start using it, yes you can still change it by deed poll if you wish but legally your name is whatever you use, it can be changed at anytime but you are not allowed to use more than one name at a time. Also children do not need their parents permission to change their name here and a parent has no say in it, they can change their name anytime they wish all they have to do is start using it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2008)

i read about this in the paper a few days ago, Sex fruit was pretty funny


----------



## Trespass (Jul 29, 2008)

I always wanted a Russian or Ukrainian name like Ivan, Sergei, Richter (Like Sviatoslav Richter, , incredible romantic pianist), Dmitrov/Dmitri, and to lesser extent an English Biblical name that's really uncommon, like Isaac. (Still fits in with all the John's and Joshs, but sounds waaay cooler)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2008)

name a kid something like Dèpené Trãtor. one that would confuse the hell out of everyone would be Þ&#273; although I have no idea if those would be used together like that or not, but Theth (Þ&#273 wins


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 29, 2008)

Am I the only one who thought Yeah Detroit was freaking hilarious? Though I guess it is less funny when you think that some kid out there actually has to live with that name. People who would name their kids ridiculous things like that maybe shouldn't be having kids in the first place... but I guess maybe that's the point behind names like Very Poor Judgment.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 30, 2008)

I, and my completely awesome screen name will now enter this topic...

[action=The Atomic Ass]waits for the laughter to settle down before continuing[/action]

My first point is, and this is probably rather mild in comparison to most of the names here, but they cause me to recall the Zappa children. Dweezil, and Moonunit. 

Second, I intend to change my name to my screen name, legally. Then I will give my children fairly normal names that when combined with the surname Ass, will illicit a great deal of chuckling. Then I will teach my children to have a sense of humor.

Let the flaming begin!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jul 31, 2008)

Trespass said:


> and to lesser extent an English Biblical name that's really uncommon, like Isaac. (Still fits in with all the John's and Joshs, but sounds waaay cooler)



How about Melchizedek? Or Adonibezek. Or Maher-shalal-hash-baz. Shaashgaz? Sheshbazzar? Uzzen-sherah? Xerxes? Zaphnath-paaneah? Or how about Pontius Pilate?

Yahweh, El, Elohim, El-Elyon, Adonai etc. are good too.


----------



## Naren (Jul 31, 2008)

Or what about Lovecraftian names?

Like Shub-Niggurath. Nyarlathotep. Yog-Sothoth. Azathoth. 

"Hi, Jane. Allow me to introduce my son, Shub-Niggurath Jackson." 
"Oh, yes. The black goat with 1000 young. I've heard so much about you."


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 31, 2008)

Naren said:


> Or what about Lovecraftian names?
> 
> Like Shub-Niggurath. Nyarlathotep. Yog-Sothoth. Azathoth.
> 
> ...



you have just inspired me to name my firstborn Cthulu


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 31, 2008)

Blexican said:


> That's so fucked up. I had to deal with shit like that when I was younger because the name Amir isn't like John, Mike, Chris, Drew, or William. Fuck parents who do things like this and have no consideration for the futures of their children.


You know I was glad my name was different from the other kids when i was in belgium, yes, you get flak, but, on the other hand, people remember you a lot more, and, as a results also, in belgium beause so many people are alled the same, they're actually known by their surname...

So, personally, as long as it isn't retarded, I think having an odd or different name is a good thing.

Hence also, when i moved back to england, it became a bit boring being called James, as loads of other people are, and I'd actually prefer to have a belgian name now!


----------



## SevenDeadly (Jul 31, 2008)

sounds like we need to rewrite a boy named sue for mr. Cash.

Life aint easy for a girl named talula does the hula


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 1, 2008)

If for some odd reason I had a son, I'd name him Brutus. It was either that or Lucifer, but I wouldn't want people calling him "Lucy". I knew a guy named Massalon and I knew a guy named Devious.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 1, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If for some odd reason I had a son, I'd name him Brutus. It was either that or Lucifer, but I wouldn't want people calling him "Lucy". I knew a guy named Massalon and I knew a guy named Devious.


give him +1 in the awesome department, make it Bruticus! not only would his name be more awesome, he would have the same name as the main dude as the combaticons!


----------



## Naren (Aug 1, 2008)

Give him another +1 and make it Bruticus Maximus. And, if you don't have a last name that goes well with that, change it. So, he can be Bruticus Maximus Steel: The last of the combaticons!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 1, 2008)

Naren said:


> "Oh, yes. The black goat with 1000 young. I've heard so much about you."


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 18, 2008)

I know guys - My country is filled to the brim with fucking idiots and people who haven't evolved since the stoneage.

but in pacific countries people name kids after things they love like 'ice-cream' , 'transistor' , 'radio' , 'tip-top' , 'Coca-cola' , 'laramee'...


shit like that.

the world is doomed...

I've used that quote twice tonight in two different posts...but its true...



Naren said:


> Or what about Lovecraftian names?
> 
> Like Shub-Niggurath. Nyarlathotep. Yog-Sothoth. Azathoth.
> 
> ...



"oh....OH YEAH BOB!?....well I'd like you to meet MY rediculously named son Xasthur Jones-smith.................................the Fourtieth!!!..."

: ( teh madness never stops


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Naren said:


> Or what about Lovecraftian names?
> 
> Like Shub-Niggurath. Nyarlathotep. Yog-Sothoth. Azathoth.
> 
> ...



  

Fuck you, who cares about an old bump. This ruled.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 4, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck you, who cares about an old bump. This ruled.



ZOMG YOU BUMPED THE THREAD!!!


----------



## leandroab (Jul 4, 2009)

This never gets old


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 4, 2009)

If you understand french you are litterally going to LYFAO 

Jean-Louis (fuckface)

Jean-Marie (Penis)

Jean-Pierre (testicule)



the guy at the end in the audience says:

Hey fuckface?

and he replies

''yes?''


----------



## sami (Jul 4, 2009)

Naren said:


> Bruticus Maximus.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 4, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck you, who cares about an old bump. This ruled.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 4, 2009)

leandroab said:


> This never gets old



Best!
Name!!
EVER!!!


----------



## Setnakt (Jul 4, 2009)

Jongpil Yun said:


> But Sex Fruit? That's just fucked up.


Name's Jones.

Butt Sex Fruit Jones.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sticking by naming my kids after my Ass.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 5, 2009)

List of unusual personal names - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Funny Names, strange names and weird names of people, bands, places, things, and websites


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2009)

Fish and Chips 

Optimus Prime 

Metallica?


----------



## Origins (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it´s seriously retarded to name your kid with a stupid name, but it´s still not quite clever to name him/her with a name you think badass. It´s about the same. A name should stay common, or a bit unusual without to bring too much attention. You don´t know what your kids might be into when they grow up.
Anyway, it´s just my opinion 



> _Captain Fantastic Faster Than Superman Spiderman Batman Wolverine The Hulk And The Flash Combined_, is a British teenager from Glastonbury, Somerset.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 6, 2009)

many many years ago, in the old days, it was commonpractise in norway to give your child a name inspired by what you see outside after giving birth. probably the same other places. nowadays that's totally out of the question, as there are strict laws concerning names (thankfully!)

you can't give your kids animal names anymore, though that wasn't a very popular thing to begin with. there are people named Elg (Moose) and Ulv (wolf) and stuff like that from before the rules were changed. you can't name your kids after the obvious stuff, like household objects, hitler, etc...

my first name, Morten, is totally ordinary here and in nordic countries. you'll find it in countries like the netherlands and germany and stuff too. it'll usually have it's own variation in other countries though, like maarten or mårten or something like that.

my last name, Fjeld isn't unusual, but it's pretty cool, because it means Mountain. it's an old-ass spelling too, and people tend to get it wrong and write "fjell" instead, because that's the modern spelling.

anyways, i think it's terrible that many countries don't have rules regarding the names of children, because it's so important. it's your identity! i do love names from different cultures and stuff, as long as the people with the names are from those cultures, or are somehow related/connected to it.

another thing that is less important, but should be thought about, is how the child's first and last name sound together. like, in norway there's a typical name, Stol, which basically means "chair". however, it doesn't sound unusual or weird in norwegian, and you don't think about a chair when you hear it. however, if these people got a daughter, and gave her the totally ordinary and normal girl's name "Lene", the resulting name "Lene Stol" becomes "reclining chair". this is because "lene" means "to lean" when used in normal speech, and the norwegian word for a reclining chair is "lenestol". there's just no getting away with it no matter what if you have that combination of names, even though the first and last names are totally normal names in their own right.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 6, 2009)

there was a senior at my school this year, who's name was Special EDwards. not only was her first name special, but the first syllable in her last name was Ed. I can't imagine how much she got tortured as a child. I'll admit, when I first heard about her, I laughed.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 6, 2009)

I've thought a lot about switching my first and middle names, and ditching my surname. 

My name would be Morgan James, but I'd feel like an utter dickhead telling everyone I had a 'new name', ya know?


----------



## Origins (Jul 6, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> anyways, i think it's terrible that many countries don't have rules regarding the names of children, because it's so important. it's your identity! i do love names from different cultures and stuff, as long as the people with the names are from those cultures, or are somehow related/connected to it.



I totally agree with that my friend.
I think it´s important that people keep names from their own culture to their kids. Me for example, if I ever have kid, he/she will have a French and a Finnish name 
I really like the fact that many Scandinavian names come from the Mythology, even if nowadays we don´t associate them at all with such origins. 
Sometimes names can have so much meaning. For example, the last name of my mother (the one I tend to use, because I have both of my parents last name), Bril, means "glasses" in Flemish. All my mother´s relatives had glasses at some point in their life, and I will probably have to also.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 6, 2009)

Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116 (pronounced Albin) was a name given to a child by the parents of a Swedish family in May 1996. The name was rejected by a Swedish court. The child&#8217;s name was later changed to A (also pronounced Albin), however this too was rejected.[75]


----------



## Origins (Jul 6, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116 (pronounced Albin) was a name given to a child by the parents of a Swedish family in May 1996. The name was rejected by a Swedish court. The childs name was later changed to A (also pronounced Albin), however this too was rejected.[75]



Someone fell asleep on the keyboard


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 6, 2009)

A friend of mine and his wife had a baby this morning...
and they named the poor girl Florida Belle 

Apparently they did this because they're big Florida Gators football fans.
I pretty much told them they're fuckin dumb, cuz you shouldn't name a child after something as meaningless and trivial as your fav sports team.. and that they were only hurting the child cuz she's gotta grow up being called Florida or Belle, either of which is horrible


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 8, 2009)

Naren said:


> Give him another +1 and make it Bruticus Maximus. And, if you don't have a last name that goes well with that, change it. So, he can be Bruticus Maximus Steel: The last of the combaticons!!



I'm in a band called Maximus hahaha


----------



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2009)

My son I going to be named "Maximus Fornicalis"


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 9, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> A friend of mine and his wife had a baby this morning...
> and they named the poor girl Florida Belle
> 
> Apparently they did this because they're big Florida Gators football fans.
> I pretty much told them they're fuckin dumb, cuz you shouldn't name a child after something as meaningless and trivial as your fav sports team.. and that they were only hurting the child cuz she's gotta grow up being called Florida or Belle, either of which is horrible



Let me throw this juicy slice of beef to the rabid lions...

How about if they named her Meshuggah?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Let me throw this juicy slice of beef to the rabid lions...
> 
> How about if they named her Meshuggah?



lol my sugar



D-EJ915 said:


> well your username is Zee Pee Pee 8.8" so no surprise there



holy shit


----------



## hide (Jul 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> If you understand french you are litterally going to LYFAO
> 
> Jean-Louis (fuckface)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 9, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit



I'm wondering if you noticed you quoted yourself...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 10, 2009)

Mai. A perfectly normal (Japanese) name.

Mai Ass.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 12, 2009)

What do you think of the name Shithead? ("Shi-theed")? - Yahoo! Answers

Heheh


----------



## El Caco (Jul 12, 2009)

The answers are awesome.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 13, 2009)

People who name their kids like that are fucked up in the head. People think my name is foo-foo, but it's not. I don't see how Brandon is foo-foo maybe my middle name (Alexander) is but still. My older sister plans on using the name Sebastian Gabriel, when she's ready to have kids for a boy; my mom and I are going to call him Sea Bass. It's ok though, I'm going to haze him into the guitar playing community. I think if I have kids I'll name my son Morrison, after Jim Morrison of The Doors. But after seeing this thread and thinking about while listening to Amon Amarth, maybe I'll name him Thor and find a Mjolnir pendant for him. That would be badass, all I would allow him to listen to would be Viking Metal.


----------

